# 65-66 Tri-power question



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

On the Rochesters, according to some of the manuals for them, it states that the carbs have serial numbers stamped on the fuel bowls beneath the fuel inlet on the side. None of mine do. They seem to be the originals, and was just wondering if these were changed or what. Mine is a 65. 

rich :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if I can get my shed open as the door is blocked with snow, but if I'm able, I'll take some pictures of where the #s are.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't find any #s on the carb bodies of my `65 either. 
However, I can give you the NAPA (ECHLIN) part # for the carb rebuild kits.
The center carb is a part # 2-5146C
The end carbs are a part # 2-5419
When I found the right kits I bought a couple extra just incase they drop the part # and decide not to make them anymore.
Pay close attention to the gaskets as the kit has many, but only one is correct.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Sometimes the carbs are relaced with chevy items so the corect numbers will not be found. Most tri powers dont have original carbs' as they wear out and manifolds dont. I have used a named guy Mike Wasson for carb info and parts' website www.pontiactripower.com he is top man for parts etc... 
float bowls numbers "front 7029863" "centre 7019929" rear same number as front. I have rebuilt two tri powers unit and the parts are bang on first time. :cheers


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys,
I got the rebuild kits from Ames, and they were pretty complete, but I am filing the NAPA numbers for future ref. Was just trying to figure out if the 65's came with those stamped numbers, looks like two of us didn't.
I bought a 5 gallon jug of the Berryman Carb cleaner with a dip basket and it works great. Just like old times with the smell of this stuff, just when I take the parts out of the soup, the smell hits you and you don't remember what you were doing for about 15 minutes!, but you are happy anyways!

Was kind of surprised that the throttle shaft bores were real good on all carbs.  Also using glass bead in the blast cabinet to spiff up all the parts and spray with the Eastman carb renew. They look good, will take a picture when finished with the last one. 
Hopefully when I fire it up they work like carbs and not lawn sprinklers!!!

Man are these things easy compared to a Quadra-Bog

rich


----------

